# BIONETIC BODY SCAN by SPECTRAVISION



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone had one of these done? What do you think about how they changed or didn't change the way you do things? Did it help your health improve?


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone know anything about these? Here's a website I visited about it http://www.alliswellhealthandinspira.../frameset.html


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been wondering the same thing....I think that if one can afford something like this, it can be either beneficial, or detrimental depending on the type of person getting it.

Beneficial as it may be able to identify certain risk factors so that the person can make changes in their lifestyle. Detrimental if it identifies something that the person will just worry and obessess about causing even more stress. Not sure how I feel about it, but I can't afford it anyway!!


----------



## Gacho (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been fighting a stubborn health issue for a while, doctors don't have a real solution, just a sort of partial one so I tried the Spectra Vision. I have worked with a couple of people who use the Spectra Vision body scan. ALL it does is tell the user in detail exactly what is going on in your body, it is excellent for that. It does NOT heal anything. People charge for the use of this machine as if it actually causes the person to heal right up, they charge a screaming fortune for something that is merely a diagnostic tool. It is a terrific diagnostic tool but that is ALL it is. A visit a couple of times a year to see what's going on is all anyone should do with this machine yet the operators of these sell it like it's an actual healing device. Don't believe them, don't let them convince you to go for weekly or monthly visits, they just want your money. Go a couple times a year, see what's going on and then get some advice from a Naturopath, Acupuncturist or even the supplement dept. at Whole Foods and make your own decisions about your solution. THAT'S what Spectravision is good for. I spent several thousand dollars thinking they were getting me well, they never checked my thyroid which was the core of the problem all along. Now I know what doctors never told me, that not only myself, but most people do not convert the synthetic T4 of Synthroid into the T3 we must have to be healthy. All that one of those Spectravision operators had to do was check my thyroid and give me that information, but they didn't. They just kept on sucking up my money and leading me on and I ended up with worse health problems because of it. My Acupuncturist told me about the problem with Synthroid, I switched to Armour Thyroid and feel better than I have felt in 20 years. SIMPLE. Use the machine wisely, make sure they check EVERYTHING and you will benefit from it and be very happy, don't let the people who make their living with it convince you that it's any more than it is. They say it will "balance" you but I have never felt any difference from it, just a smaller bank account. By the way, a spectravision balancing takes NO MORE than 30-45 minutes, any longer and they're just padding the bill.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for your reply Gacho so glad you are on a better road!!! My friend also says Armour Throid has helped her and raves it!!! Wonderful so glad for all the people it helps


----------



## healthy I am (Mar 13, 2012)

My acupuncturist uses the SpectraVision as a diagnostic tool and never told me the device would heal me. The body heals itself no device or medicine does that. They are simply tools to help us heal by knowing the direction to tweak the body so it can heal itself with God's help. I had amazing shifts after using the body scan. Many of the things the machine saw were verified with what my acupuncturist already knew. But then it told him that I was still being influenced by the 1990 Shanghai flu which I had forgotten the name of. BTW it was the last time I got a cold OR a flu. it also said I had some pesticide issues, some mold issues and finally named the pollen that I was sensitive to which the allergy testing by the MD missed (or didn't check for). I didn't even know I had a mold problem but because of the device, we investigated and found mold BEHIND the wall in the bathroom due to a leak near the bathtub. The caulking wasn't correct and it let water drip through. This machine found the problem BEFORE it caused havoc on my health. I was also feeling a bit overwhelmed and depressed after becoming a new mom. This machine picked up on it and showed which flower essences and homeopathics to balance my emotions out. I DID NOT NEED TO GO ON Prozac like my GP offered. I would never put that poison in my body. Do a google search to see the adverse reactions of Prozac and how it causes brain damage and gets you addicted to it. it was never tested more than 6 weeks in clinical trials and was never intended for long term use (like for years but rather for short term use my sister has been on it 20 years and is still a basket case) This technology is pretty cheap in my opinion.The allergy testing was almost $1000.00 and I went for a checkup with my MD he spent less than 3 minutes with me, listened to my heart, looked at my throat and palpated my neck, put me on an EKG machine,and charged my insurance company over $1700.00. There was NO treatment or prescriptions given. My acupuncturist only charges 150.00 for the body scan visit and 200.00 if he does a full treatment on top of the scan which takes more time. I am in his office an hour for the scan and 30-45 minutes more IF I desire to do acupuncture or color therapy or laser etc. He is dedicated and truly desires to help me get and stay well and is not ripping me off because of what he charges. He often recommends homeopathics and or herbs based on the scan results. My favorite part is the machine tests to see if the supplements will balance me. BEFORE I buy them I already know they will work. I can also bring in everything else I am taking to see if the combo will work to balance me or IF I need to tweak or eliminate some so everything works better. We found several products I had bought at the health food store did NOTHING to help me. One product cost $60.00 a bottle/month that I had been on for many months that savings alone paid for my visits. I feel I saved money using this technology and balanced my health. I am sorry if your practitioner didn't do that for you. BTW were they physicians or lay people. I went to lay people who also sold herb products but no medical training and did not get good results with a similar looking machine that scanned the body not the Spectravision which is also called the bodyscan 2010.That machine did not test the products to see if it would balance me. The Nature Sunshine people were selling me over $300.00 a month in supplements that did not help me the way these products did. In my experience the machine and its operator do make a difference in positive results. Look for a physician trained and certified in this exciting technology that is cheaper in the long run cos it can pick things up before they are a problem.


----------



## abycat (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello- great info- Thanks! By any chance is your Practitioner anywhere near New York City?


----------



## healthy I am (Mar 13, 2012)

My acupuncturist is in Eustis, Florida near Orlando. I know people come there from many parts of the world to be treated there. They stay at a local hotel for a discounted rate. Worth the trip and you could combine it with a vacation.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Healthy I Am - Would you please share the name of your acupuncturist in Eustis? I'm in Orlando and can't find anyone here who uses this device. Thank you so much.


----------



## healthy I am (Mar 13, 2012)

Solara Attatharya, AP and and diplomate in homeopathy. She's president of the National Board of Homeopathic Examiners the accrediting board for MDs, DOs, Chiropractors and Acupuncturists to become diplomats in homeopathy. She really listens to me and researches if she feels she needs to know more about what I bring her. She doesn't just blow me off and I do bring in fascinating items from my online research. She works with kids and adults. My friend's child had behavior problems in school and was helped tremendously with her remedies. BTW she said the machine only lets us know what the top stressors are in the body at that moment and that can change as we heal. She told me I had an issue with my gallbladder which I denied because I had no symptoms. Then a few weeks ago I started having colic which turned out to be coming from my gallbladder. With her help I've changed my diet and taken her remedies and I am fine now without the surgery recommended. BTW she wouldn't let me do a liver gallbladder flush because the ultrasound showed them to be large and might get stuck. We are slowly dissolving them and then I might qualify for a flush. Good luck I feel she can help you too. It is worth the drive.


----------



## jbutler323 (Oct 15, 2012)

Where can I find this in CT? I cannot travel to FLA. Should I just Google "Spectravision body scan"?

Thanks,

J


----------



## momDlo (Jul 20, 2011)

I live in NJ and go to Advance Nutrition in Langhorne, PA (www.advance-nutrition.com). She does the SpectraVision Bodyscan and I have achieved amazing results. It is NOT a healing device rather it helps the practitioner direct you towards remedies that will help you. I went in with breast cancer and was able to uncover a whole list of things that were wrong with me. I had to stay off of a number of foods to heal my body. The machine can test the vitamins you are taking and tell you how many you need and if your body likes them. In the beginning my body was not able to take much. Now I have no food sensitivities and can go back to my normal vitamin routine (although much less). I do go regularly to keep track of my health and many times leave with homeopathic tinctures although at times with nothing. Considering all of the other treatments I have been approached with this one was a bargain. I would recommend it to anyone (and have).....I guess it depends on the person using the equipment. I would say that this equipment was a large factor in saving my life...without it I would not have known what was wrong with me or where to start my natural healing quest. Simply taking a lot of nutrients or eating a cleaner diet would not have been enough.

Dolores


----------

